# Tot oder Lebendig?



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

Da in einem anderen Thread angegeben wurde, es wäre sehr einfach anhand eines Fotos nachzuweisen, ob ein Fisch tot oder lebendig ist, würde ich gerne die Probe aufs Exempel machen. Ich stelle einige Fänge ein, und würde mich über Tot oder lebendig - Schätzungen freuen.
Würde dann nach ein paar Tagen auflösen.


----------



## Polarfuchs (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Sone Behauptung würde mir nie über die Lippen kommen


----------



## zokker (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Ich hab da auch keine Ahnung von, aber ich rate mal

tot - tot - lebendig - lebendig

;+


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

4 x tod


----------



## crisis (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Werfe mal tot-lebendig-lebendig-tot in den Ring. Wann wird aufgelöst?


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



crisis schrieb:


> Wann wird aufgelöst?



Hätte gesagt in ein paar Tagen, wenn keine Schätzungen mehr kommen. #h


----------



## ollidaiwa (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

tot, tot, lebendig, lebendig


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch keine Ahnung von, aber ich rate mal
> 
> tot - tot - lebendig - lebendig
> 
> ;+



Dito


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

schwer zu sagen...
stell doch mal 'n vergleichsbild ein: vorher <> nachher...

der fusselbart sieht jedenfalls sehr lebendig aus :m


----------



## siloaffe (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Beim Letzten binsch manet sicher aber ich sach ma alle Lebendig


----------



## GummiEnte68 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Lebendig - tot - lebendig - tot |kopfkrat


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

alle vier lebendig


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Meiner Meinung nach, ist der Zander auf jeden Fall tot...


----------



## relgna01 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Wenn es in D ist müssten sie Tot sein denn der Haken ist draussen.
( Betäuben, Herzstich abhaken....)  gel ich habe recht?


----------



## Holz Hecht (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Interessante Idee, - ich bin dabei:m

1. Barsch auf jeden Fall tot

2. Barsch eher lebendig

4. Zander,  puh das ist schwer würde mal so aus den Bauch heraus sagen lebendig

5. Barsch auf jeden Fall tot

Bin gespannt auf die Auflösung :vik:


----------



## Der_rheinangler (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

keine Ahnung woran man so etwas auch nur ansatzweise erkennen soll


----------



## Sharpo (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

An den Augen.


----------



## Szczupakhunter (13. Februar 2016)

Edit: lebendig-tot-tot-tot!


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> An den Augen.



Wenn das Lied nicht automatisch zugeht, sondern man es runterstreichen muss, dann sind sie tot :m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

In der Regel stellen tote Fische ihre Rückenflosse auch nicht auf. Kann ein weiteres Indiz sein.

Ich vermute, dass alle 4 Kandidaten zur Zeit ihre wohlverdiente Winterruhe abhalten und daher zum Zeitpunkt der Fotos noch gelebt haben


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Mein Tipp:

 1: unsicher
 2: tot
 3: tot
 4: lebendig


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Alles Untote... Zombie-Barsche! :vik:


----------



## phirania (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Barsch 1 schwer zu erkennen.#c
Die anderen Barsch Zander Barsch leben.#6


----------



## Deep Down (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Ich morse mal: tot-lebendig-lebendig-tot!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

1: lebt
2: tot
3: eher tot
4: tot
Fänger: halbwegs lebendig :q


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Schon jetzt zeigt sich anhand der Antwortenvielfalt: Scheinbar ist es anhand eines Fotos doch nicht sicher eindeutig identifizierbar, ob ein Fisch tot oder lebendig ist.

Mich persönlich würde die Antwort eines Sneep interessieren. Kann der Fischfachmann erkennen, ob ein Fisch tot oder lebendig ist?


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Haha, geil. Daumen hoch. Super.

Alle tot  .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Ich denke der letzte Fisch ist tot.


----------



## racoon (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Lebend - tot - lebend- tot


----------



## Trollhorn (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

lebendig-lebendig-tot-tot


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

wurscht
wurscht
wurscht
wurscht
;-)))


----------



## Trollhorn (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wurscht
> wurscht
> wurscht
> wurscht
> ;-)))



Ich wette dagegen und sage es ist Fisch.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Das is dem Schwaben mit Sicherheit nicht wurscht, dem läuft doch allein schon bei dem Gedanken an Barschbäckchen das Wasser im Mund zusammen.

Los, trau dich! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

logo würde mir da das Wasser im Mund zusammen laufen - aber sind ja nicht meine Fische.
Also wurscht ;-))


----------



## Rannebert (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Lebig
Tot
Lebig
Lebig
!


----------



## Bobster (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

..ohne "Eimer" mache ich da nicht mit 
 Außerdem könnte nur *Chuck Norris* mit Sicherheit bestimmen wer tot oder lebendig ist :m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

[Edit: Falscher Thread]


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> [Edit: Falscher Thread]


Ach, ich finde das hätte hier auch sehr gut gepasst


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ach, ich finde das hätte hier auch sehr gut gepasst



Das habe ich im Nachhinein auch gedacht... Bild 4 ist ein Hybride! :vik:


----------



## Polarfuchs (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Hä?!?! Ich steh grad auf der Leitung....


----------



## Aurikus (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Schwierig, schwierig!

Ich versuche es dennoch mal....
Barsch Nummer 1, tot.
Barsch Nummer 2, lebendig.
Zander, tot.
Barsch Nummer 3, lebendig.


----------



## mittellandchannel (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Ich, als Jungangler, sage mal:

ungünstige Fotos  und die Fische sind alle tot, da sie keinen Augendrehreflex zeigen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Vorausgesetzt die Fotos wurden nicht bearbeitet:
1.lebendig
2. tot
3. lebendig
4. tot


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

lebt
lebt
tot
tot


Fänger? Naja......:q:q:q


----------



## ronram (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Hi,

das ist ein echt interessanter Thread.#6
Ich kann allerdings nicht von mir behaupten, dass ich anhand eines Fotos eindeutig bestimmen kann, ob ein Fisch noch lebt oder nicht...und das obwohl ich selbst oft genug Fische in den Fingern habe (auch tote). Es sei denn natürlich, dass es auf dem Bild direkt zu erkennen ist, z.B. wenn der Fisch gerade ausblutet.

Also ich versuche es mal:

1. Der Barsch sieht meiner Meinung nach lebendig aus. 
Ich meine erkennen zu können, dass der Fisch ein wenig nach unten schielt. Außerdem sieht es so aus, als wäre er auf Spannung.

2. Schwierig...Aber mein Bauchgefühl sagt tot. Sieht schlaff aus, "leerer" Blick und Trollwut hat so ein genussvolles Grinsen im Gesicht, als würde eine Leckere Mahlzeit auf ihn warten. 

3. Puuhhh...lebendig. 

4. Hier bin ich mir sicher, dass er tot ist. Sehr schlaffer Körper (siehe Schwanzflosse), Augen ziellos, Rückenflosse mit Finger hochgehalten.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Obwohl ich es für groben Unfug halte wenn Jemand behauptet dass er anhand eines Fotos erkennt ob der Fisch lebt oder tot ist, weil Körperspannung und Blick sind ja nur Momentaufnahmen vom Bruchteil einer Sekunde,  wäre mein Tipp (weil ich es eine witzige Idee finde):

alle lebendig


----------



## bernie (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Anhand des Augenreflexes würde ich sagen:

Lebt
tot
tot
tot

ist teilweide schwierig zu erkennen


----------



## xbsxrvxr (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

lebendig
lebendig
tot
tot...

???
mach's nich so spannend


----------



## haribo78 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Leben
Leben
Tod
Tod


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Hallo,

anhand der Fotos kann ich nicht bestimmen, welcher Fisch lebt bzw. tot ist.
Der Augendrehreflex als Bestimmungshilfe fällt hier aus, da dieser erst auftritt, wenn der/die Fisch(e) in die Seitenlage gebracht wird/werden.
Da alle Fische in aufrechter Haltung fotografiert sind - wie will man da den Augendrehreflex erkennen, er ist in dieser Stellung nicht vorhanden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Joschkopp (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Tot -> lebendig -> lebendig -> tot...


----------



## Deep Down (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Der thread könnte ewig laufen!|supergri


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Auf nem Foto wird es nicht zu 100% möglich sein. 
Auf einem Dietmar Isaiarsch Film war es schon recht schwer, aber es war möglich.


----------



## carpigo (14. Februar 2016)

Tot- lebendig-lebendig-tot


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Nachdem wir alle Varianten nun mehrfach hatten, kann aufgelöst werden.#h

Oder hat den TE inzwischen auch der Augendrehreflex verlassen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Trollwut (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Sind wir etwa neugierig?[emoji14]


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*




Deep Down schrieb:


> Der thread könnte ewig laufen!|supergri




hoffentlich läuft es nicht auf das selbige hinaus, 
her mit der auflösung 

*
*


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Alle Tot ! man darf gar keine lebendigen Fische fotografieren


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Mit dem ersten Foto willst du uns nur in die Irre führen: lebendig
Der zweite Barsch sieht an der Rückenflosse recht mitgenommen aus, aber dennoch: lebendig
Dem Zander geht es blendend: lebendig
Beim dritten Barsch hoffe ich mal das er tot war: tot


Gibt Ei eigentlich was zu gewinnen? :q

#h


----------



## someuniqname (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

also in Bayern sollten alle vier tot sein ...


----------



## Trollwut (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> hoffentlich läuft es nicht auf das selbige hinaus,
> her mit der auflösung
> 
> *
> *


Ich lösch jetzt meinen Account im Board, das wird ein Spaß  :m


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Genau und dann gehst du zum Barbier, lässt dir nen Kahlschnitt verpassen, machst ein Foto, meldest dich im Angelbord an und machst einen neuen Thread unter dem Namem "wer bin ich" auf.

Gibt bestimmt auch ein Dauerläufer.


----------



## bombe20 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Genau und dann gehst du zum Barbier, lässt dir nen Kahlschnitt verpassen, machst ein Foto, meldest dich im Angelbord an und machst einen neuen Thread unter dem Namem "wer bin ich" auf.


und sein neuer name im board ist "schlager hitparade". damit ist die verwirrung perfekt.

mein tipp: tot, tot, lebt, lebt.


----------



## jranseier (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

tot - lebendig - lebendig - lebendig

Nur geraten, kann nichts erkennen, gibt ja bloß 16 Möglichkeiten.

ranseier


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Ich sach mal tot, lebendig, lebendig, tot.
Ist aber echt schwer zu sagen, ich muss da aher schätzen :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Hab gerade beim genauen Hinschauen gesehen, dass der Troll(wut) beim 4. Fisch die Rückenflosse mit seinem Finger aufstellt. Alter Schlingel. 

 4. könnte also auch tot sein.


----------



## Aurikus (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hab gerade beim genauen Hinschauen gesehen, dass der Troll(wut) beim 4. Fisch die Rückenflosse mit seinem Finger aufstellt. Alter Schlingel.
> 
> 4. könnte also auch tot sein.



Das heißt aber nuscht. 
Kann natürlich sein, dass er tot ist, aber ich hab's selbst bei nem lebenden Barsch schon hier und da mal gemacht, wenn er beim fotografieren nicht den Macker macht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

T , L , T , T .

R.S. #h


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Übrigens erkennt man es eindeutig, wenn der Fisch flach liegt.

Im Nachhinein ist mir nicht wohl bei dem Thread - was ist Deine Absicht???

R.S.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



ronram schrieb:


> Sehr schlaffer Körper , Augen ziellos, ...


Thema verfehlt, es geht nicht um den Fänger!

T - L - L - T


----------



## ulli1958m (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> T - L - L - T


Fast richtig...aber auch nur fast 

_*T - L - L - L |kopfkrat

|wavey:

*_ _*
*_


----------



## Lucioperca17 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das is dem Schwaben mit Sicherheit nicht wurscht, dem läuft doch allein schon bei dem Gedanken an Barschbäckchen das Wasser im Mund zusammen.
> 
> Los, trau dich! #6




 apropos Schwaben...nach tübingen sehen die gewässer eher nicht aus...


----------



## madpraesi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

L-T-L-T
oder doch nicht #c|rolleyes


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Ich löse mal auf:

Die ersten drei wurden auf Kunstköder gefangen, waren daher kurz gehakt und konnte problemlos released werden, leben daher.

Der vierte Fisch biss auf Wurm, hat den Haken tief geschluckt und mußte abgeschlagen werden.


----------



## Relgna (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Toll, danke, das war echt spannend, haette ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Relgna schrieb:


> Toll, danke, das war echt spannend, haette ich jetzt nicht gedacht.



Ich hoffe, du hast bemerkt das ich nicht der Threadersteller bin. :m


----------



## Polarfuchs (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich löse mal auf:



Ich denke mal, das war eher als Scherz gemeint...#6

Edit: Da war wohl der Scherzkeks schneller :


----------



## zandernase (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Ich würde sagen T L L L.

und der Metaler: Tod. der hat kein Bier dabei...:q


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



zandernase schrieb:


> und der Metaler: Tod. der hat kein Bier dabei...:q


jau, zumindest kurz vor´m flimmern, soviel energy wie der sich rein knallt...


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Na jedenfalls schreit hier keiner, dass er das auch "mit dem weißen Stock" erkennen kann.


----------



## NedRise (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Hi,

 lebendig, lebendig, lebendig, Tod.

 Mein Tipp.


----------



## yukonjack (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

ist das spannend hier..............


----------



## boot (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

1 *Lebendig

2 **Tod*
*
3 **Tod*
*
4 **Tod

*Sonstige Nr 1 hatte kurz gezwinkert weil seine Augen trocken wurden.
*2,3,4, *Starrer blick keine Reaktion der -pupillen, Augenlid schließt nicht alleine.    lg ole


----------



## Buhnenspringer (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Cooler Threat! Trifft auf ne Menge Resonanz. Was gibt es eigentlich als Preis? Meine Einschätzung: lebendig, lebendig, lebendig, tot.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Wieso wollt ihr denn alle einen Preis? ;+|supergri

Na gut, der erste, der die komplett richtige Lösung hat (oder vielleicht schon hatte?) bekommt ein privates Guiding von mir an meinen Gewässern (Gastkarte, Anreise, Verpflegung und Angelgerät müssen selbst gezahlt werden).

Von mir gibts nur den Zugang zu den Gewässern und mein Wissen :m


----------



## Polarfuchs (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Is mal fair 

Wo anders kostet das richtig Kohle!!


----------



## relgna01 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast bemerkt das ich nicht der Threadersteller bin. :m





Uch, das wird ja immer spannender


----------



## Trollwut (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Is mal fair
> 
> Wo anders kostet das richtig Kohle!!




Und ich geb sogar ne Fanggarantie! Den Grundeln sei Dank :m


----------



## Polarfuchs (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

JAAAAAMAAAAAANN :vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Tot, Lebendig, Tot, Tot.


----------



## Rosi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht so einfach zu erkennen, ob die gezeigten Fische tot oder lebendig sind. Sieht man ja an den vielen Falschratern:q

Bei Mefos würde ich sagen die sind alle tot, sonst würde man nicht so scharfe Fotos hinbekommen, die strampeln. Wenn es zutrifft, daß Barsche den Köder bis zum A.. schlucken, dann tippe ich auf. T T L T. Spannend.


----------



## Gismor321 (14. Februar 2016)

Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt die Fotos wurden nicht bearbeitet:
> 1.lebendig
> 2. tot
> 3. lebendig
> 4. tot


Sehe ich genau so


----------



## Jose (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich lösch jetzt meinen Account im Board, das wird ein Spaß  :m




mach.

ich weiss wo dein haus wohnt...:vik:


----------



## FranconianFishing (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

So, nachdem ich grade etwas stress mit den Leuten habe:



Bei denen von PXXA:



1. Tierquäler, Klage

2. Tierquäler, Klage

3. Tierquäler, Klage

4. Tierquäler, Klage



Aus meiner Sicht als Angler:



Tot - tot - tot - lebendig



Und ein Petri!


----------



## Polarfuchs (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



FranconianFishing schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich grade etwas stress mit den Leuten habe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Womit bewiesen wäre, daß die genau sowenig Peil davon haben, den Vitalzustand eines Fisches zu beurteilen, wie wir:vik:

Aber mach doch bezüglich deins Ärgers mal nen Trööt auf, interessiert hier sicher viele...


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wieso wollt ihr denn alle einen Preis? ;+|supergri
> 
> Na gut, der erste, der die komplett richtige Lösung hat (oder vielleicht schon hatte?) bekommt ein privates Guiding von mir an meinen Gewässern (Gastkarte, Anreise, Verpflegung und Angelgerät müssen selbst gezahlt werden).
> 
> Von mir gibts nur den Zugang zu den Gewässern und mein Wissen :m



wie wäre es denn, unter allen richtigen Antworten den Gewinner auszulosen? Wäre das nicht fairer?

P.S.bis wann darf denn noch geraten werden?


----------



## cin4040 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Alle 4 tot

Gesendet von meinem XT1072 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nawachus (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Hallo

Lebendig
Lebendig 
Lebendig 
Tot


----------



## Fattony (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Lebendig 
 Tot
 Lebendig
 Tot


----------



## greenRiver (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Dürfte ja nicht so schwer sein:

lebendig, lebendig, lebendig, tot


----------



## Peter21 (15. Februar 2016)

Moin Moin,

ich finde den Thread super[emoji106], der regt zum Nachdenken an.

Ich sage, dass alle Fische zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch gelebt haben. 

Ich würde den Thread noch um einen Punkt erweitern, sind die Bilder in Deutschland, Holland oder Frankreich aufgenommen worden[emoji23] Da fängt irgendwann sogar die Glaskugel an zu schmelzen.

Peter


----------



## Trollwut (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



greenRiver schrieb:


> Dürfte ja nicht so schwer sein:
> 
> lebendig, lebendig, lebendig, tot



Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich bin gerade schon am auswerten ... uiuiui |uhoh:#d


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> . Ich bin gerade schon am auswerten ... uiuiui |uhoh:#d



Au, dann ick ooch noch schnell.............. 
1-3 sind lebig und Nummer 4 ist bereit für die Pfanne.

|wavey:


----------



## jranseier (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Peter21 schrieb:


> Ich würde den Thread noch um einen Punkt erweitern, sind die Bilder in Deutschland, Holland oder Frankreich aufgenommen worden



Natürlich sind alle Bilder nicht in Deutschland aufgenommen worden, C&R ist ja hier verboten. Nicht dass es noch Schwierigkeiten gibt.

ranseier


----------



## lute (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

beim ersten bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, die anderen 3 schätze ich auf tot. lebende barsche rollen das auge immer nach unten, tote haben einen starren blick.


----------



## W-Lahn (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Tot-Lebendig-Tot-Tot


----------



## Trollwut (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Also, ich habe jetzt nur Beiträge ausgewertet, wo für alle 4 Fische eine Schätzung abgegeben wurde. 

Beiträge mit Schätzungen für alle 4 aus Facebook wurden ebenfalls mit in die Statistik aufgenommen.
Wir haben insgesamt:

*Bild 1:
- 36x tot
- 35x lebendig

Bild 2:
- 28x tot
- 43x lebendig

Bild 3:
- 22x tot
- 49x lebendig

Bild 4:
- 48x tot
- 23x lebendig*​

Vorneweg kann man also sagen, dass es offensichtlich gar nicht doch so einfach zu erkennen ist. Gerade der erste Barsch ist offensichtlich Schrödingers Fisch. Gleichzeitig tot und Lebendig.

Bei also 71 Antworten und 16 Antwortmöglichkeiten wären es statistisch betrachtet rund 4,4 Antworten pro Möglichkeit.
*Exakt 100% falsche Antworten, also jeden toten Fisch als lebendig und jeden lebendigen Fisch als tot eingestuft haben 7 Leute.* Also ein Drittel mehr, als es nach der Statistik der Fall wäre.

Dahingegen lagen nur 4 Leute exakt richtig, also weniger, als es nach der Statistik sein müssten. *4 von 71 Leuten konnten sicher anhand eines Bildes sagen, ob der Fisch tot oder lebendig ist! Ziemlich wenig.*

Ganz besonders hervorragend ist auch, dass Fische zwar als tot oder lebendig eingeschätzt werden, aber man nicht erkennt, dass der Fänger, der auf Bild 2 zu sehen ist, nicht der selbe wie auf Bild 1,3 und 4 ist  |uhoh:

Auch die Argumentation mit dem Augendrehreflex lies mich manchmal nur den Kopf schütteln. Der Augendrehreflex tritt nur auf, wenn der Fisch auf der Seite liegt. Wird er gerade gehalten, passiert gar nichts. Ein Fisch schwimmt ja auch nicht durchs Wasser und glotzt permanent auf den Flussgrund, ob nicht vielleicht jemand eine Stolperfalle aufgestellt hat. |uhoh: #d
Heißt im Klartext: Liegt ein Fisch auf der Seite, so drehen sich die Augen nach "unten". Hat er bereits eins über die Rübe bekommen, so schaut er beim auf der Seite liegen geradeaus in den Himmel.

Einige Andere sagten, ein offenes Maul zeige einen toten Fisch an. Und lebendige Fische schwimmen nur mit geschlossenem Maul rum? Ich bin verwundert, dass wir beim Angeln überhaupt Fische fangen, schließlich müssen offensichtlich ihr Maul nicht zum fressen und atmen öffnen. Kompletter Humbug also.

Aufgestellte Rückenflossen wurden ebenfalls als Kriterium genannt. Nur stellt nicht jeder lebendige Fisch seine Rückenflosse auf. Und frisch abgeschlagene Fische zeigen das typische, schnelle Zucken an allen Flossen, was gerade bei der Rückenflosse für einige Sekunden ein Aufstellen bewirkt. Aufgestellte Rückenflossen sind also keinerlei Bewertungskriterium.

Aber kommen wir zur Auflösung, das dürfte wohl die meisten interessieren:

*Beginnen wir mit Bild 1*.

Die Hälfte der Schätzungen betrug tot, die andere lebendig. Der Barsch war ein ganz schlauer Fuchs. Kaum in Ufernähe wusste er gleich, wo er hin muss und hing sofort in einem überhängenden Baum. Boardie Hümpfi stieg dann ins Wasser und landete mir den Fisch. Nach kurzem Foto und anschließender Vermessung durfte der Wüterich wieder schwimmen. 
Fisch Nummer 1 lebt also noch weiter!







*Bild Nummer 2:*

Rund 60% sagten, dass der Fisch noch lebe.
Der Blick ist ziemlich leer (Sowohl vom Fänger, als auch vom Fisch) und die Rückenflosse nur leicht aufgestellt, so wie es Barsche gerne nach dem Hieb aufs Hirn machen.
Dennoch ist dieser Fisch putzmunter und kann weiter Grundeln fressen.

*Dann möchte ich mit Bild 4 weitermachen:*

Das war einer meiner ersten, gezielt mit Gummi gefangenen Barsche.
32% der Schätzungen tendierten zu einem lebendigen Barsch. Diese Teilnehmer haben wohl die feinen, kleinen Blutstropfen an meinen Fingern nicht gesehn. Offensichtlich reichen nichtmal derartige "Eindeutigkeiten", um sicher zu sagen, ob ein fisch tot oder lebendig ist.

*Kommen wir zu Bild 3:*

Fast 3/4 aller Teilnehmer sagen, der Zander lebe noch. War ja auch ziemlich eindeutig. Kräftige Farben, Aufgerissenes Maul, Klare Augen und ich halte ihn fest im Griff, er könnte ja noch schlagen.
.
.
.
Leider falsch. Der Fänger von Fisch Nr. 2 war bereits rund eine Stunde mit dem Belly auf dem Wasser, ich konnte erst später nachkommen. An meiner Einstiegsstelle bemerkte ich einen Wasserschwall. Nach mehreren Würfen mit einem Wobbler vom Ufer aus stieg dann besagter Zander ein. Er wurde abgeschlagen und anschließend ließ ich ihn via Kiemenschnitt ausbluten. Dann machte ich ein Foto mit Maßband für die Angelmasters. In aller Ruhe räumte ich mein Bellyboot ein, packte den Zander in den Bug und paddelte zu meinem Angelkollegen.
Der Fisch war also auf dem Foto komplett ausgeblutet und bereits ca. 30 Minuten tot. Der Schwanz biegt sich so nach hinten aus dem Bild, weil die Totenstarre schon eingetreten war.








*Komplett richtig wäre also gewesen: Lebt, lebt, tot, tot.*


Was möchte ich jetzt mit dem Thread erreichen?
Dass endlich damit aufgehört wird, anhand von Bildern beurteilen zu wollen, ob ein Fisch noch lebt, oder nicht.
Nicht mal anhand von Blut am Fisch lässt sich sicher sagen, ob er entnommen wurde. Ich hatte schon unversehrteste Hechte, die aussahen, als hätten sie im Blut gebadet. War halt nicht das vom Fisch, sondern meines.

_*Hört auf damit wegen Bildern zu mutmaßen, ob der Fisch releast oder verzehrt wurde. Entweder der Fänger sagt es, oder  nicht. Aber anhand eines Bildes könnt ihr nie! 100% sagen, ob ein Fisch tot ist, oder noch lebt.*_ (Außer er ist bereits ausgenommen, aber das erschließt sich von selbst)

Trollhorn, du hast ein "Guiding" gewonnen. Wenn du Bock hast, dann meld dich per PN, ansonsten gibs an einen anderen Richtigrater weiter.


Edit: W-Lahn und lute, ihr wart zu spät, da war ich schon am Auswerten. Trotzdem beide falsch.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



observer schrieb:


> lebendig
> lebendig
> tot
> tot...
> ...



yes

man wird nie 100%ig sagen können, ob der gezeigte fisch tot, oder lebendig ist...aber mit viel übung und erfahrung(dazu muss man halt auch viele fische-tot und lebendig sehen) ist es doch mehr als nur ne schätzung...

für mich ist es meistens der gesamteindruck, nie nur ein merkmal(wie es zb bei der unterscheidung von lachs und mefo oft gemacht wird...leute, die noch nie einen dieser fische gesehen haben, werfen mit fachbegriffen usw um sich und sind sich 100%ig sicher...und wollen sich nichts von einem "fachmann" sagen lassen...)

wollen wir nicht weitermachen???


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



observer schrieb:


> yes




:m:vik::vik::vik:

Mist nur zweiter(Trollhorn war schneller - Glückwunsch!).#6


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Tolle, einfallsreiche Thread-Idee & es war echt spannend & unterhaltsam.
Ziel des Threads auch gut rübergebracht.

Volle 5 #6#6#6#6#6




(Und nur 50% #6 richtige Antworten für mich) |evil:


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

@Trollwut
Ich glaube Dir kein Wort!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Wo wurde eigentlich meines einsortiert?
Habch nix gewonne?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wurscht
> wurscht
> wurscht
> wurscht
> ;-)))


:q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo wurde eigentlich meines einsortiert?



Vmtl. seeeeeeehr weit hinten.:m



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habch nix gewonne?



Wären die Reste vom Zander Ok?|kopfkrat

:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Dann doch lieber Wuscht als Zanderreschtle ;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## relgna01 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Starke Worte Trollwut....mir ist es eigentlich egal ob ein Fisch auf einen Bild lebt oder tot ist, ich finde die ganzen veröffentlichten Bilder einfach nur blöd, abstossend zumal viele noch meinen wenn sie eine Fratze ziehen auch noch lustig rüber kommen, was sollen die denn aussagen, was sollen die Bilder denn beweisen?


----------



## Der_rheinangler (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Ja stimmt. Das Ergebniss freut mich wirklich 
ich war mir auch sicher dass es absolut unmöglich ist zu erkennen auf Bildern und wurde hier von irgend einem ganz besonderst Schlauen angegangen weil ein angeblich geschützter Fisch (was er nicht war)  auf meinem Foto abgeschlagen aussah #d

das zeigt hier sehr gut dass man doch immer alles mit Vorsicht genießen muss was so geschrieben wird




relgna01 schrieb:


> mir ist es eigentlich egal ob ein Fisch auf einen Bild lebt oder tot ist,



warum schreibst du dann in den Tot oder Lebendig Thread? :q


----------



## xbsxrvxr (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

soo... ob ihr wollt, oder nicht...hier die nächsten(ich find´s einfach zu spannend)


----------



## xbsxrvxr (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

und die letzten beiden...

also
1zetti
2dorsch
3woba
4hecht
5mefo1
6rapfen
7mefo2


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Oha, 50% daneben... aber unterm Strich hast du sehr gut verdeutlicht, wie schwierig es ist, nur anhand eines Fotos eine sichere Aussage machen zu können (eindeutige Merkmale mal außen vorgelassen).

Daher schließe ich mich Kati an und gebe 5 #6#6#6#6#6.

Gute Idee, sehr unterhaltsam und lehrreich - das hat Spaß gemacht. Dafür liebe ich das anglerboard


----------



## Einzeller (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



> Der Blick ist ziemlich leer (Sowohl vom Fänger, als auch vom Fisch) und  die Rückenflosse nur leicht aufgestellt, so wie es Barsche gerne nach  dem Hieb aufs Hirn machen.


Mein Satz des Jahres bisher!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Guuuuuut gemacht!!!


#r


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



observer schrieb:


> soo... ob ihr wollt, oder nicht...hier die nächsten(ich find´s einfach zu spannend)



Der Thread war doch echt interessant und für einige hoffentlich auch lehrreich aber nun ein Spiel daraus machen, nein danke.


----------



## boot (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Trollwut  ich habe zwar deine Guiding Tour nicht gewonnen#c, aber es hat  sehr viel Spaß gemacht, und es war auch sehr lehrreich für einige|bigeyes.

lg#6gut gemacht.


----------



## Wander-HH (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Kann ich noch einen Tipp abgeben? L,L,T,T |licht:q


----------



## Polarfuchs (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

@Trollwut: Toptrööt!!! Quod erat demonstrandum!!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

@Trollwut:
warum gehst du so hart ins Gericht mit den Ratern ?

Man könnte es auch anders sehen, 3 von 4 hatten, mein ich, ne Menge Leute richtig. Anhand von nur einem Foto, find ich das eigentlich eine gute Quote. 
Aussagefähig wäre es nur gewesen, wenn es min. 10 oder mehr Fotos gewesen wären. Und von Bildern ohne Fänger, also Nahaufnahmen, will ich gar nicht erst anfangen, da erkennt man am Schleim, den Schuppen, Augen usw. sehr genau ob tot oder nicht.


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Ja ja, Statistik ist was man draus macht
Oder wie mein Vater sagte: Glaube keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast #6

Das war eine derartige Verteilung, daß eigentlich klar sein sollte: Man kann anhand Fotos NICHT!! erkennen ob ein Fisch mit Sicherheit lebt oder nicht!!
Natürlich haben rein statistisch oft 3 von 4 Antworten gestimmt- statistisch gesehen jede 4. (Rechne mal nach :m) Aber das ist die normale Verteilung#h

Manche wollen einfach nicht verstehen und fangen kurz nach em Beweis des Gegenteils an direkt wieder zu moppen, daß es möglich sei....#q

Aber so läuft das eben:vik:


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> @Trollwut:
> warum gehst du so hart ins Gericht mit den Ratern ?


Ich glaube nicht, daß Trollwut hier irgendjemanden angreifen wollte!
:mGlaube, er wollte den Moralaposteln beider(!) Lager nur mal aufzeigen, daß es eben nicht immer so eindeutig ist...

Und das ist ihm bravourös gelungen!#6


Auch wenn ich selbst hier nicht mitgemacht habe, hätte ich zwar richtig geraten (klar, hinterher kann das jeder 
sagen...|rolleyes), nur von sicher bestimmen kann keine Rede sein!
Obwohl ich mir, als Mitglied der Angelmasters-Jury jedes Jahr mehrere tausend (!) Fangfotos sehr genau anschauen muss und deswegen sicher einen überdurchschnittlich geschulten Blick habe...

Sicher gibt es (viele) Bilder, anhand derer einem Fisch bedenkenlos eine Sterbeurkunde ausgestellt werden kann.
Und auch einige Fotos, auf denen aufgrund der Lage, der Drehreflex sichtbar ist.

Aber bei einem "normalen" Fangfoto eines frischen Fisches kann man halt keine sichere Aussage treffen!

Trotzdem gibt es mehr als genug, die glauben, nur aufgrund ihrer Interpretation, gleich einen Shitstorm lostreten zu müssen, wenn sie glauben, daß der Fänger nicht nach ihrer Philosophie gehandelt hat.
#q

Dieser Tread zeigt deutlich, auf welch dünnem Eis sie sich bewegen.
Also lieber mal die Klappe halten...
Oder, noch besser: Dem Fänger einfach ein Petri wünschen!
(das "Guten Appetit" bzw. "Erstick dran!" kann man sich ggf. auch denken...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß Trollwut hier irgendjemanden angreifen wollte!
> :mGlaube, er wollte den Moralaposteln beider(!) Lager nur mal aufzeigen, daß es eben nicht immer so eindeutig ist...
> 
> Und das ist ihm bravourös gelungen!#6
> ...


So isses!
#6#6#6


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> @Trollwut:
> warum gehst du so hart ins Gericht mit den Ratern ?
> 
> Man könnte es auch anders sehen, 3 von 4 hatten, mein ich, ne Menge Leute richtig. Anhand von nur einem Foto, find ich das eigentlich eine gute Quote.
> Aussagefähig wäre es nur gewesen, wenn es min. 10 oder mehr Fotos gewesen wären. Und von Bildern ohne Fänger, also Nahaufnahmen, will ich gar nicht erst anfangen, da erkennt man am Schleim, den Schuppen, Augen usw. sehr genau ob tot oder nicht.




Vollkommen richtig beobachtet.

Die Anzahl der "Ratenden" war überdies außerordentlich gering bezogen auf die Mitgliederzahl.

Ist der Quotient von Berichts (Teilnehmer Umfrage) zu Bestandszahl (Gesamt-Member) derart *klein *(n nicht prozentual ) ,kann man statistisch betrachtet* überhaupt keine signifikante Aussage treffen.


*Ebenso wurden Erfahrungswerte der Angler  nicht berücksichtigt, sondern gleich bewertet.

Gewürzt mit einer Prise Unwissenheit "der Augenreflex" ist nur im Liegen zu beobachten.

DENN : es reicht schon eine geringe vertikale "Kippung" des Fisches , um ihn beim lebenden Exemplar auszulösen.

Mir erscheint daher die Beweisführung bzw. die Argumentation zur Untermauerung der These, man könnte nie wirklich sagen, ob der Fisch noch lebe, äußerst schwach.

DENN : was hinter der Threaderstellung nun wirklich angestrebt wird, ist mir jedenfalls nun klarer geworden, weshalb ich einen kritischen Blick auf das statistische KONSTRUKT warf.

Es soll erneut in die unseelige Richtung des Wortes mit den 2 Buchstaben gehen- richtig?#t

Schlupflochsuchender Statistikstudent evtl?

Das ist nat. nicht verwerflich, dennoch entscheidet im Zweifelsfall dann ein Gutachter und der sitzt nunmal am längeren Hebel !

R.S.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig beobachtet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trollwut (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Schön, dass ein eigentlich gut gemeintes Spiel mit Lektion am Ende direkt wieder angegriffen wird.

Und genau da kommt der nächste Punkt. So sicher, wie sich bestimmen lässt, ob ein Fisch tot oder lebendig ist, so sicher kann auch jemand, der nicht ich ist, sagen was ich mit dem Thread wollte. nämlich gar nicht

Weder suche ich ein Schlupfloch, noch möchte ich die Teilnehmer hier angreifen und eine Wissenschaftliche Fundiertheit fordere ich schon gleich 3x nicht.
Ich wollte lediglich zeigen, dass es anhand eines Bildes (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) nicht möglich ist, sicher zu bestimmen ob der Fisch tot oder lebendig ist.
So lagen genau 4 Leute von über 70 Teilnehmern richtig.
Hätte ich 10 Bilder eingestellt, wäre mit Sicherheit nicht eine richtige Lösung dabei gewesen.
Und wieso sollte ich die Erfahrung von jedem Teilnehmer anders bewerten? Sogar sehr Erfahrene lagen teilweise deutlichst daneben. Weil es einfach nicht sicher bestimmbar ist.

Ich brauche kein Schlupfloch suchen. Wollte ich einen Fisch zurücksetzen, bei dem es nicht erlaubt ist, und ich würde es tun, so müsste ich die eventuellen Konsquenzen tragen. Fertig.

Vielleicht sind aber einige einfach nur sauer,  weil sie trotz ihrer unendlichen Weisheit doch nicht richtig lagen?



> T , L , T , T .




Mich stört nur einfach diese permanente Spekulation bei Bildern, was mit dem fisch passiert ist. Entweder der Fänger sagt das frei von sich aus, oder eben nicht. Spekulation ist überflüssig und nervtötend!

Am besten fasst es das zusammen:



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Dieser Tread zeigt deutlich, auf welch dünnem Eis sie sich bewegen.
> Also lieber mal die Klappe halten...
> Oder, noch besser: Dem Fänger einfach ein Petri wünschen!
> (das "Guten Appetit" bzw. "Erstick dran!" kann man sich ggf. auch denken...)


----------



## haribo78 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Unabhängig davon, dass ich zufällig/glücklicherweise richtig lag: Höggschd inererssanter Thread. Danke fürs Erstellen und die Mühe mit der Auswertung. Alles richtig gemacht! [emoji106]


----------



## Buhnenspringer (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Mensch, so ein Pech nicht gewonnen;(. Trotzdem lustiges Spiel, an dem sich doch viele beteiligt haben. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht, es zu verfolgen. Und klar, es ist manchmal nicht möglich. Aber ist es denn so wichtig? Eine Kritik am Design dieses "kleinen" emprischen Versuchs, würde mir jedenfalls nicht über die Finger gehen. An TE: Danke für die coole Idee!


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



haribo78 schrieb:


> Höggschd inererssanter Thread. Danke fürs Erstellen und die Mühe mit der Auswertung. Alles richtig gemacht! [emoji106]



Yes, #6 
War ne tolle Idee mit interessantem Ergebnis,
in jeder Hinsicht


----------



## Holz Hecht (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

@Trollwut 
Lass dich dich nicht von irgendwelchen Hatern niedermachen. Ich finde die Idee des Threads sehr gut und sehr aufschlussreich.  Hinzufügen möchte ich auch aber noch, dass es meiner Meinung nach bei Barschartigen vergleichsweise einfach ist zu bestimmen,  ob der Fisch tot oder lebendig ist. Bei Hechten, Welsen oder Karpfen finde ich es viel schwieriger


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

So sicher wie keiner den Vitalzustand eines Fisches beurteilen kann, hätte mir eigentlich klar sein sollen, daß zu guter letzt doch wieder die üblichen Personen im Anschluß behaupten, daß es doch geht....

...und das mal wieder alles mit C&R und Schlupflöchern zu tun hat, ach nee, Tollwut ist ja Kochtopfangler, er hat ja zugegeben, daß er Tiere getötet hat um sie zu essen, obwohl man das ja heute nicht nötig hat, da man sich ja problemlos aus dem Supermarkt ernähren kann..... Blablabla 

...und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier!!! :m


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> ...Mich stört nur einfach diese permanente Spekulation bei Bildern, was mit dem fisch passiert ist...


amüsanter trööt mit hohem unterhaltungswert und hintergründigem charme: danke dafür #6

beschwer das jetzt nicht mit "was-mich-stört".
da muss niemand leiden, da gibts links unten nen button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und die "fangbildflamerei" wird gecatched aber nicht released.



Jean, der trööt ist super locker flockig leicht und lustig. KOMPLIMENT

btw: ich hatte im übrigen alle 9 fragen richtig :m


----------



## Peter21 (16. Februar 2016)

Schaut Euch das mal an: http://atomaffe.de/blog/index.php/2...forenbenutzer-eine-dokumentation-des-grauens/

Es ist noch Winter, die Nächte sind lang [emoji12]


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Peter21 schrieb:


> Schaut Euch das mal an: http://atomaffe.de/blog/index.php/2...forenbenutzer-eine-dokumentation-des-grauens/
> 
> Es ist noch Winter, die Nächte sind lang [emoji12]



Goil!!!:vik:


----------



## Trollhorn (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Habe ich doch tatsächlich richtig gelegen. Habe es versucht anhand der Schwanzflosse zu bestimmen, da ich es oft bemerkt habe dass meine abgeschlagenen Fische "den Schwanz hängen lassen". In den ersten beiden Bildern ist da halt noch mehr Spannung drauf. 

Ist im Endeffekt aber auch nur ein Indiz was beim Raten hilft - habe auch selbst einige Fotos wo der Fisch lebt und für mich anhand dieses Kriteriums trotzdem tot aussieht - als auch umgekehrt.

Und sich über den Thread aufzuregen gehört mittlerweile wohl auch zum guten Ton!? #c


----------



## ronram (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Fangbildflamerei bekomme ich hier im AB eigentlich kaum mit. |wavey:
Ganz im Gegensatz zu anderen Portalen... 
Deshalb glaube ich nicht, dass Trollwuts Appell irgendetwas bewirkt.
Da wo Fangbilder richtig zerfetzt werden, wo Leute für entnommene Fische beschimpft und bedroht werden (von anderen Anglern), da wo Leute für zurückgesetzte Fische als Tierquäler bezeichnet werden (von anderen Anglern), besteht keine Bereitschaft über die eigene Nasenspitze weiter zu denken.

Hier geht es doch gesittet zu...hier im AB.
Heute morgen noch habe ich woanders unter dem Artikel über den dicken und entnommenen 2m-Wels aus RLP Beschimpfungen und Beleidigungen gelesen, die eigentlich umgehend angezeigt werden sollten...und die Admins kümmert es nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



ronram schrieb:


> Fangbildflamerei bekomme ich hier im AB eigentlich kaum mit. |wavey:


Dann frag mal mich wie oft ich da immer wieder einschreiten und löschen muss deswegen...

Dazu gibts dann immer diese PN dazu:


> Hallo xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Nicht jeder hat die gleichen Ansprüche – weder beim Angeln noch beim fotografieren. Fangberichte und Fangbilder machen das Forum aber erst lebendig. Daher dulden wir es nicht, wenn Fangbilder kritisiert werden oder es Diskussionen um das zurücksetzen oder mitnehmen von Fischen gibt.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronram (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Es ist zwar nur eine Vermutung, aber ich glaube, dass es vielen, die sich über Fangbilder auslassen, völlig egal ist, ob
- man auf dem Bild nicht eindeutig erkennen kann ob tot oder lebendig
- was die AB-Regeln dazu sagen
- was der gute Anstand gebietet. 

Viele, nicht alle...
Und denen, die dann unter dem Fangbild etwas von ihrer starren und festgefahrenen Ansicht posten, den Fänger beleidigen, weil er entnommen oder zurückgesetzt hat...denen kann man nicht mehr helfen. ("Taliban" nennst du sie.)

Ich kann Trollwuts Ärger absolut nachvollziehen. 
Auch ich halte es für eine absolute Unart Fangbilder derart zu besudeln...und mit der Spekuliererei ob tot oder lebendig fängt es nämlich an.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Peter21 schrieb:


> Schaut Euch das mal an: http://atomaffe.de/blog/index.php/2...forenbenutzer-eine-dokumentation-des-grauens/
> 
> Es ist noch Winter, die Nächte sind lang [emoji12]





:vik::vik::vik:

Zu geil!#6


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Bei der Fangbildflamerei geht es aber sehr oft um das, was auch in den Verhaltensregeln steht:



> *§ 5 Verhaltensregeln*
> (1)        Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen  Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt  sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen.



Gefühlte 90 % aller Angler und Nichtangler sind, wie ich auch, wohl grundsätzlich der Meinung: "Mach watte willz. Fang, fotografiere oder nicht, setz' zurück oder nicht." Nur stellt man sich, sofern man sich auskennt, was die meisten Angler ja nun tun dürften, die Frage: Warum zur Hölle muss man immer und immer wieder betonen, dass man den Fisch nach der Fotoorgie zurück gesetzt hat, wenn man doch weiß, dass es verboten oder rechtlich zumindest umstritten ist. Und damit eine Steilvorlage für Denunzianten liefert, die nur darauf warten wieder mal jemanden anzeigen zu können.Wenn ich Eines im Leben nicht ausstehen kann, sind es kleinkarierte Denunzianten. Wadenbeißer. Die überflüssigsten unter allen überflüssigen Sackgesichtern auf diesem Planeten. Denen gönne ich den Triumph einfach nicht. :q

Viele Richter und Staatsanwälte werden die Bußen ohnehin nur nach außen wegen des vermeintlichen Gesetzesverstoßes verhängen. Innerlich sagen sie sich: "Warum zum Teufel bist du so blöd, und machst deinen Gesetzesverstoß auch noch öffentlich, dass ich jetzt die Arbeit damit habe. Leg den verfluchten Denunzianten den Ball nicht auf den Elfmeterpunkt, dann können sie dir und mir auch nicht auf die Nüsse gehen."


----------



## relgna01 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Warum macht man denn diese Bilder, gibts dafür denn eine plausible Erklärung, mir erschliesst sich das nicht, vor allem wenn man das dann auch noch veröffentlicht.


----------



## Revilo62 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Ob es eine plausible Erklärung dafür gibt, glaube ich kaum.
Aus meiner Sicht laufen hier viele Gründe zusammen:
- Stolz auf den Fang ( unterstelle ich mal jedem Angler!)
- geschäftliche Interessen ( Teamangler)
- in manchen Fällen Mediengeilheit, mangels anderer Perspektiven oder wegen Erschließung neuer Perspektiven
- ohne zu definierende Gründe, weil einfach kommunikativ in jeder Hinsicht

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Polarfuchs (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



relgna01 schrieb:


> Warum macht man denn diese Bilder, gibts dafür denn eine plausible Erklärung, mir erschliesst sich das nicht, vor allem wenn man das dann auch noch veröffentlicht.



Zur Erinnerung und damit sich andere mitfreuen können?!?!?|kopfkrat


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



relgna01 schrieb:


> Warum macht man denn diese Bilder



weil man es kann.


----------



## Dragonskin24 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Ich behaupte das zwarauch nicht aber sage :

lebendig-lebendig-lebendig-tot 

Beim ersten ist es echt schwer zu sehen . Bei den anderen kann man an 1-2 Punkten grob raten ob tot oder lebendig .


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Das verkommt hier jetzt aber nicht zu einem Foto-oder-nicht-Thread, oder? |bigeyes
Schön dass es in einige Hirne nicht ansatzweise rein geht, was der wütende Troll bezwecken wollte.
Und die Boardregeln sind eindeutig, da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schön dass es in einige Hirne nicht ansatzweise rein geht, was der wütende Troll bezwecken wollte.


ja schade, in der tat, denn die idee von Trollwut fand´ ich grandios, das ergebnis bezeichnend.
etwas schade, man hätte es vielleicht als umfrage gestalten sollen, da wären unter umständen einige meinungen mehr zum auswerten bei rumgekommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schön dass es in einige *Hirne* nicht ansatzweise rein geht, was der wütende Troll bezwecken wollte.



Das setzt aber das vorhandensein selbiger voraus, mindestens aber den einigermaßen fachgerechten Einsatz.

Das Problem bei diesem Thema ist, dass im Grunde jeder Angler weiß, dass man anhand von Fotos weder Gewicht noch Länge noch den Vitalstatus eines Fisches sicher erkennen kann.
Das wiederum entzieht die Diskussions- und Flambasis, und das darf einfach nicht sein. |rolleyes


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und die Boardregeln sind eindeutig, da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.



Sag das mal deinem Profilbild |rolleyes


----------



## Roach05 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

Sehr Schade das die eigentliche Massage hinter diesem Thread bei einigen scheinbar nicht angekommen ist. Vorallem verstehe ich auch nicht, wie man aus diesem Thread eine vermeintliche Rechtfertigung für C&R rauslesen kann.
Für mich persönlich nehme ich hier Angeln und Angeln lassen mit heraus und zwar mit allem was drumherum noch so dazu gehört.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter21 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*

In der Realität wird ja kaum ein Fisch fotografiert. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass der Wert der fotografierten Fische im Verhältnis zu den Gefangenen tief im Promillebereich liegt. Klar YouTube und die Hochglanzprintmedien erwecken einen anderen Eindruck.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tot oder Lebendig?*



Peter21 schrieb:


> In der Realität wird ja kaum ein Fisch fotografiert. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass der Wert der fotografierten Fische im Verhältnis zu den Gefangenen tief im Promillebereich liegt. Klar YouTube und die Hochglanzprintmedien erwecken einen anderen Eindruck.



Hallo,

da täuschst Du Dich aber. Die angelnde Smartphone - Generation knipst so ziemlich alles und versendet es meist auch gleich an alle möglichen oder auch nichtmöglichen Interessenten.

Petri Heil


----------

